# Something different.............



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Little guy caught on the upper coast last week. This is a "Fat Snook" not the same type caught in south Texas and Florida.http://txmarspecies.tamug.edu/fishdetails.cfm?scinameID=Centropomus parallelus


----------



## Fishing Fedora (Jan 16, 2012)

Flipping sweet!!!!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice, Congrats!


----------



## Russ757 (Apr 5, 2010)

Was this caught in Galveston?!

Beautiful fish

Russ


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Very cool!!


----------



## FalseCast (May 7, 2009)

Cool, how did it taste?


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

FalseCast said:


> Cool, how did it taste?


 Released................I'm not that desperate...........lol


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

It's not politically correct to call it a "fat snook" - they preferred to be called "big boned snook." 

Congrats - and props on releasing them, though that is one of my favorite fish to eat.


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

Awesome catch - definitely on my list of fish to catch on a fly. 

Bet it blew up on that Gurgler!!


----------



## seadave (Feb 7, 2005)

Nice Catch! Especially on the upper coast!


----------

